# What type of canister is best for mechanical filtration?



## cfjimmy (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a 125 gal tank with two Eheim 2076 canister filters for biological filtration. I have an AC110 HOB filter for mechanical filtration. It does a good job but I need to replace it with another canister filter. The reason I want to replace it is because I have a canopy that has to be removed every time the HOB is cleaned and it takes two people to remove it. A canister could be placed under the stand and would not require the canopy to be removed for cleaning of the filter.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

FX5


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

zimmy said:


> FX5


Yeah....I am saving for one as I type. The aquatop is teasing me as I have enough for one right now but I am trying to hold on.

I was also looking at the eheim 2262 and been doing a done of research...they are good filters as well but almost twice as expensive.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have an aquatop cf-400 which has a uv sterilizer. Absolutly no complaints. Super quiet. I have ceramic in tray 1 for mechanical. Filter pads in tray 2 for polishing and ceramic bio media in tray 3.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

countryboy814 said:


> I have an aquatop cf-400 which has a uv sterilizer. Absolutly no complaints. Super quiet. I have ceramic in tray 1 for mechanical. Filter pads in tray 2 for polishing and ceramic bio media in tray 3.


I am looking at the cf500uv and for the price it is really hard to beat. I may go ahead and order one this week and wait another month or two and get the fx5 as well.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

The cf-500 is a good choice and is'nt much more than an ac-110. I'm going to dump my HOB and get the 500 and run it with the 400


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

countryboy814 said:


> The cf-500 is a good choice and is'nt much more than an ac-110. I'm going to dump my HOB and get the 500 and run it with the 400


Yeah...I am going to keep my HOB's with the 500 and eliminate them once I get the FX5.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

It is interesting that the original post claims the AC110 is for mechanical filtration, but if it has the normal configuration of sponge, and bio rings, or even just the sponge, it is still a bio filter. Also curious as to the configuration that requires the canopy removal to access a filter outside of the tank. Is the AC110 inaccessible because of the height of the canopy?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

The Eheim classic series. The only filter where the water enters at the bottom and come out the top. Absolutely no bypass.


----------



## cfjimmy (Jun 16, 2011)

BillD said:


> It is interesting that the original post claims the AC110 is for mechanical filtration, but if it has the normal configuration of sponge, and bio rings, or even just the sponge, it is still a bio filter. Also curious as to the configuration that requires the canopy removal to access a filter outside of the tank. Is the AC110 inaccessible because of the height of the canopy?


I didn't mean to imply that the AC110 could only be used as mechanical filtration, only that that is what I am using it far. I have only the sponge that came with it and another one like it and a layer of blue and white filter pad in it. I know that it also contains some of the beneficial bacteria, but I am using it mainly for mechanical filtration.

The way the canopy is made in the back requires that it be removed for a HOB filter to be taken off or put on.


----------



## cfjimmy (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions. I ordered an FX5.


----------



## cfjimmy (Jun 16, 2011)

I removed to AC110 and added the FX5 3 days ago and the FX5 is doing a good job of mechanical filtration. The water seems to be clearer and cleaner than it was with the AC110 and I want have to remove the canopy to clean it.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I am all FX 5, I have it in both of my tanks, works like a clock.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

I have an FX5 and honestly I am amazed by it's power! List price is high but I nabbed mine from an online retailer for a fraction (like 1/2). Yes I know support your LFS but some things you just have to save on.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought both of mine on line, same as you, for a fraction of the price....when you are saving money, you are YOUR local economy... :thumb:


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

smitty said:


> The Eheim classic series. The only filter where the water enters at the bottom and come out the top. Absolutely no bypass.


Pretty close is the AquaTop canisters. True, water inlet and outlet are at the top, however, the inlet is channeled past the uv bulb to the bottom of the filter and then up to the top.

I've had mine running since Wednesday, and I have no complaints.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> smitty said:
> 
> 
> > The Eheim classic series. The only filter where the water enters at the bottom and come out the top. Absolutely no bypass.
> ...


Yep...I emailed aquatop and they confirmed it is bottom up filtration which in the case of the aquatop the water is filtered before it reaches the impeller which for me is a plus.


----------

